# oil change - filter?



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

So, i bought 6 quarts of Mobil 1, but, no listing in the little filter book for 06 Gto, or any year for that matter, went to the desk & asked if he could look up an oil filter for an 06 GTO
The guy fiddles with his computer & says: Sir, they haven;t made the GTO since 1970, you must have a G6! I say, Buddy,y 06 GTO is outside ,would you like to see it?
Sorry sir, we don;t show any GTO since the 1970, maybe call the dealer & see what it really is? WTF!
How about a, Impala LS2?? Is that the V-6 sir, at which point i went to another Auto store, same deal no listing
Anyone have a part # for an oil filter - LS-2??


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If you use FRAM it's 3506. You can get XG, TG, HM or PH. xtraguard, toughguard etc....

Here's the site to look it up:
FRAM - Application Look-up

Most autoparts store personnel are idiots. You should have asked him, what about the '71 - '74 GTOs? I bet you he would have said they didn't exist either..

I found it in minutes. I guess that makes me unqualified to work at an autoparts store!:lol:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sometimes it's better attthe auto parts stores to just give them the GM number (88984215) and let them look it up. That number is for several GM cars/engines as well as the 04-06 GTO. The number for the Mobil 1 filter is M1-107 and the filter listed in the owners manual is an AC Delco PF46.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

what part stores are you going to? I have never had a problem with auto zone or advance. There are always parts listings for the GTO. The oil filter is a AC Delco pf46.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I like a bigger filter than stock. Mobil m1-206, or ac pf 61 for me.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*auto store*

Called Canadian Tire, huge chain here in Canada, i thouhgt if anyone knew it would be these guys, i was wrong, also went to B&B auto which have alwayss been great searching weird stuff for my 62, they;re computers also showed no such animal as the 04-06 GTO's so he looked up an LS-2 Vette, the oil filter he gave we is tiny! bout 1/2 size of a normal filter.(Q.State -QS-14006) I haven';t looked under her yet but, i'm going to go back & grab the full size filter as suggested above, the mobil m1-206, fulll size sounds good to me!
Thanks all


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah Mobil, Delco, or Wix are all good. I wouldn't even put a Fram on my lawn mower though. Heard way to many horror stories about Fram.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That's the thing, we all hear "stories". We never hear the details. Did a filter come apart inside because the owner didn't change it for 20k miles? We don't know. I use FRAM all the time. No, I have no stock in their company or any ties to the company. My take is, if their filters were so bad they would be out of business. Instead, FRAM is one of the leadng filter manufacturers out there.
Just my .02


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

That's because they have the Walmart account. Even the physical weight of a Fram in comparison to a Wix or Mobil suggests that it is made cheaply. No I don't have any personal horror stories with Fram but I do have friends that claim to have had oil pressure problems and blowouts even when they are sure the filter was tight. I'm not trying to start an argument I just personally don't trust a Fram.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm not trying to start one either. I guess as soon as I suggested FRAM I knew someone was going to bad mouth them. I've never had an issue and use them on my '68 and my '07 Dodge truck ... I do wish, however, that I had a bunch of their stock.....


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I would agree with that. I like money!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:cheers


----------

